# Tv channels on pc



## BEN-G (Feb 14, 2010)

DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW I CAN GET TV ON MY COMPUTER?LIKE ESPN AND SPEED...FREE:whistling2:


----------



## seawiz (Feb 22, 2010)

You need a TV tuner card. Try newegg.com or best buy.


----------



## Tub Refinisher (Feb 15, 2009)

A tuner card will need a tv antenna attached and will only pick up local broadcast channels, not ESPN or Speed or cable channels.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Most people connect the tuner card to their cable & get everything that comes thru cable
Also allows you to record programs & play them back later
Some even have 2 tuners so you can watch 1 program & record another


----------



## Shamus (Apr 27, 2008)

I have a newer Laptop with an HDMI connection on the back and my newer TV has one as well. With a $15 - 20' HDMI cable I connect the two and watch net TV like Hulu and others.

For connection of older TV's and PC's together you'll need a tuner card as mentioned along with the correct cables. I'd recommend a Google search to see what others have done in this case. Although I can say from my research last year you may not be happy going that route because of PC memory issues and buffering. (if I remember correctly).


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

There are a number of services that let you watch free tv online without a tv card. Use at your own risk though and remember that there is usually some catch with anything free. Definitely have spyware and virus programs working I should think!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I do believe his keyword here is... FREE.
And no, there is no legal way.

DM


----------



## Shamus (Apr 27, 2008)

Try looking for "My internet TV" free sites. Typically yesterdays programming. ESPN offers one as do many other networks, ABC, NBC, CBS.

Stay clear of all pay services. There is nothing they can get for you that isn't available for free. Some offer thousands of channels for a one time $50 fee. They are all redirecting you to free site, most of which are non-english. And, many of them are scams.

Do a google for "net TV scam".


----------



## BEN-G (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks all for your responses. I think i'm just going to bite the bullet and pay for more channels


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

I have just installed windows 7, and noticed an upgrade to media center, which now includes speed and ESPN as internet TV options.


----------

